# Algemeen > Even voorstellen... >  Ook nieuw hier

## karelm

Ik ben Karel, 31 jaar en wonende te Utrecht.

Zelf heb ik enorm veel last van pleinvrees, maar door er over te praten kan ik het allemaal wat beter relativeren.

Gelijkgezinden mogen mij altijd een pm sturen.  :Smile:

----------


## gossie

goh heb jij een appartement te koop? :Wink:  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
vast voor een klein prijsje? :Cool: 

welkom karel, je komt vast hier een lotgenote tegen.

----------


## karelm

Bedankt voor de verwelkoming gossie  :Wink: 

Laat we er hier een goede tijd van maken hé  :Smile:

----------


## Torgale

Hallo iedereen,

Ik ben een vrouw van 65 jaar, een paar jaar terug - na een serieuse zelfdodingspoging - kreeg ik de diagbose 'border-line' gesteld. 

Gelukkiglijk heb ik niet een zware vorm die door de jaren nog gemilderd is.

Toch : je moet het maar hebben hé !

----------


## gossie

Welkom Torgale,
fijn dat de diagnose niet in ernstig mate is vastgesteld. Ik wens je succes op deze site.

----------

